
Things You Should Know VSCode Can Do – Without Extensions - dpjayasekara
https://blog.insiderattack.net/4-things-you-should-know-vscode-can-do-without-extensions-f3d7803733ae
======
thunderbong
Just FYI - this is primarily for NodeJs

